

JavaScript parseInt() with leading zeros - wilsonfiifi
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8763396/javascript-parseint-with-leading-zeros

======
wilsonfiifi
Node.js (v8) it seems automatically sets parseInt() base to 10 whereas
spidermonkey doesn't. I got bitten when testing code in node.js before
exporting it to Couchdb's map function.

